# Cambridge Analytica and Facebook



## Poccington (Mar 17, 2018)

Following on from a topic Frank raised, a story broke today involving a whistle blower who worked in Camridge Analytica contacting The Guardian and The Observer. The whistleblower details how Cambridge Analytica used a personality test to harvest the details of over 50 million Facebook users and how Facebook did sweet fuck all to deal with them. He talks about more but it's better for people to just follow the story... It's insane. 

Revealed: 50 million Facebook profiles harvested for Cambridge Analytica in major data breach


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 17, 2018)

I just saw something about this online and will have to read this in more detail.  

But....with everything that has been said about Facebook in regards to privacy the past few years, anyone who plays those stupid games or fills out any type of survey, personality quiz, etc. is asking for trouble.


----------



## DocIllinois (Mar 17, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I just saw something about this online and will have to read this in more detail.
> 
> But....with everything that has been said about Facebook in regards to privacy the past few years, anyone who plays those stupid games or fills out any type of survey, personality quiz, etc. is asking for trouble.



Agreed.  

Information like that is protected by confidentiality laws and regulations in health care for good reasons.  I think we may be seeing one of those reasons here, and the effects, first hand.


----------



## Poccington (Mar 18, 2018)

Hopefully Zuckerberg takes some heat for this... He's far too smug for my liking.

Subscribe to read

Channel 4 went undercover into CA and ended up with recordings of Alexander Nix speaking freely about their practics. I somehow don't see this ending well for CA.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 18, 2018)

Dear Al,

Hillary Clinton wants to outlaw Belgian Malinois, Beer and private gun ranges.

Signed,

Cambridge Analytica


----------



## CQB (Mar 18, 2018)

I don’t have Faceplant & I’m still astounded that all & sundry continue to trust it, treading on their collective cocks in the process. I’m not surprised anymore by breaches like this.


----------



## Dame (Mar 18, 2018)

Poccington said:


> Hopefully Zuckerberg takes some heat for this... He's far too smug for my liking.
> 
> Subscribe to read
> 
> Channel 4 went undercover into CA and ended up with recordings of Alexander Nix speaking freely about their practics. I somehow don't see this ending well for CA.


He's too busy banning the whistle blower.
Facebook suspends whistleblower's account after report


----------



## Poccington (Mar 20, 2018)

Dame said:


> He's too busy banning the whistle blower.
> Facebook suspends whistleblower's account after report



Fucking hell. Great PR move there by Zuckerberg and Co.






Here's the footage from Channel 4 and their time undercover in CA... Alexander Nix and his chums went full retard.


----------



## DocIllinois (Mar 20, 2018)

For those on Facebook who would like to keep their information from going through Marky Mark Z's API:

*How To Change Your Facebook Settings To Opt Out of Platform API Sharing*


----------



## Etype (Mar 20, 2018)

Facebook is upset because Cambridge Analytica duped them into disclosing information for a conservative campaign. It would have been offered willingly if Hillary had been the requestor.


----------



## Poccington (Mar 20, 2018)

Etype said:


> Facebook is upset because Cambridge Analytica duped them into disclosing information for a conservative campaign. It would have been offered willingly if Hillary had been the requestor.



I'd say they're more upset that their shitty business practices got exposed. They've spent the whole time since the news broke trying to argue over what constitutes a "data breach". Zuckerberg has been as quiet as a church mouse.

Rather amusingly, Facebook actually offered to send employees to both the Trump and Clinton campaigns to help them utitlise Facebook as a platform for ads... The Trump campaign quite wisely said yes to the offer and Clinton said no.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Mar 20, 2018)

Etype said:


> Facebook is upset because Cambridge Analytica duped them into disclosing information for a conservative campaign. It would have been offered willingly if Hillary had been the requestor.



Data was mined during the Obama administration in 2012 through the API which gathered data on as many as 190 million users.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 20, 2018)

Well, if they want to glean data from my cat memes and talking shit about sports, they can have at it.  I do have the tightest security settings, so we'll see....


----------



## Etype (Mar 20, 2018)

Poccington said:


> I'd say they're more upset that their shitty business practices got exposed.


Damage Control Handbook-

Step 1. Feign outrage.


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 20, 2018)

Here's a recap on the possible legal ramifications.

The Cambridge Analytica-Facebook Debacle: A Legal Primer

This is why we have investigations.


----------



## CQB (Mar 20, 2018)

Isiah6:8 said:


> Data was mined during the Obama administration in 2012 through the API which gathered data on as many as 190 million users.



Correctamundo & IMO it was the same type of gig, less the rather egregious aspects of this one.


----------



## Etype (Mar 20, 2018)

CQB said:


> Correctamundo & IMO it was the same type of gig, less the rather egregious aspects of this one.


Which aspect is that?


----------



## CQB (Mar 20, 2018)

This :Israeli spies, Ukrainian honey traps: The dirty tricks used by Cambridge Analytica, the firm behind Facebook data breach

Obama campaign used SOCMED similarly. 

Obama Was Too Good at Social Media


----------



## Etype (Mar 20, 2018)

CQB said:


> This :Israeli spies, Ukrainian honey traps: The dirty tricks used by Cambridge Analytica, the firm behind Facebook data breach
> 
> Obama campaign used SOCMED similarly.
> 
> Obama Was Too Good at Social Media





> They also used Ukranian sex workers to try and entrap politicians, the report said.


That sounds a lot like single source, unsubstantiated reporting to me.

As for the "Israeli spies," former intelligence officers need jobs, too. Opposition research is the perfect place for them.

At worst, Facebook was tricked into giving their data away.


----------



## AWP (Mar 20, 2018)

Etype said:


> As for the "Israeli spies," former intelligence officers need jobs, too. Opposition research is the perfect place for them.



Harvey Weinstein employed at least one former Mossad agent to help him quash potential issues. That bought him a few years out of the limelight and off a police blotter.


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 20, 2018)

Etype said:


> That sounds a lot like single source, unsubstantiated reporting to me.
> 
> As for the "Israeli spies," former intelligence officers need jobs, too. Opposition research is the perfect place for them.
> 
> At worst, Facebook was tricked into giving their data away.


The CEO, Alexander Nix, was caught on tape admitting to honeytrapping political opponents


----------



## Etype (Mar 21, 2018)

Salt USMC said:


> The CEO, Alexander Nix, was caught on tape admitting to honeytrapping political opponents


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 10, 2018)

Dear friend, whoever you are, thank you.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 10, 2018)

^this is one of the reasons why much of the public information in my social media profiles is fabricated.


----------

